

Croatian blogger arrested due the Croatian Homeland War Veterans Register leak - BerislavLopac
http://friendfeed.com/phillipbailey/fc4bf5e8/croatian-blogger-arrested-due-homeland-war

======
BerislavLopac
Sorry for the FriendFeed Link, but there is no English articles yet.

Briefly, Marko Rakar -- blogger, founder of <http://pollitika.com>, winner of
the 2009 e-Democracy Award, and the only Croatian member at the latest TED US,
was arrested today in relation to the leaked registry of Croatian War
veterans, which was (illegaly, but with great public interest) published at
<http://registarbranitelja.com> by yet unknown parties.

